# hollow core



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

hollow core braided line any good for jigging/bottom fishing???


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sure. Plenty of guys use it for deep dropping.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

Its very good. If you are making or buying windon/topshots its even better. Less possibility of breakoffs due to connections.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

doughboy361 said:


> hollow core braided line any good for jigging/bottom fishing???


You still need a shot of mono for abrasion resistance. But under pressure it gets skinny.


----------

